
Mapquest sold for undisclosed amount “not material enough to file paperwork” - bookofjoe
https://searchengineland.com/a-eulogy-for-mapquest-322945
======
londons_explore
MapQuest seems most valuable for its ability to petition Europe or the US to
take antitrust proceedings based on its case.

